# Fixing a loose dadoes?



## mrpedaling (Jun 14, 2011)

This has to have been covered somewhere, but I didn't find it after a bit of searching.

The first project, a bookcase (natch, right?) is a box with a back, and a single adj shelf on pins in the middle. I have 4 stop dadoes so the top and bottom fit into the sides. It's all 3/4 birch ply.

I swear I snuck up on the widths, and even did multiple tests on the first one. I used a cutoff of the same ply to measure. I figure some combo of bumping the router around (did all by hand w/ edge guide), sanding parts AFTER, and less than stellar adhesion to meticulous marking (read that as "leave the pencil line? or remove the line with the cut? YEAH POWWWWER TOOOOLss")

So, the gaps aren't huge, I'll measure them tonight… they just aren't the 'snug' push in I had initially. I think if I put all the pieces together right now the combined wiggle would let the case list left or right a bit.

I'd love to, ahem, take this bug and make it a feature by learning how to fix this (you know, for the next time this never happens again because I've learned my lesson etc)

Let's say the issue is about 1/32", and 1/16" in the worst area. Will a ton of yellow glue, some sawdust, and 2 person squaring during glue up fix this? I don't know if I could make shims that small on my tablesaw.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

mrepedal, i dont think that its a bad thing by leaving them slightly loose. The wood will expand and contract from time to time with humidty and the such and trust me it sucks watching somethin you built blow up because you didnt allow for expansion(see breezeway bench, my house lol)

Now, have you finished the project yet? Im thinking that the finish may make up for the small gap and wiggle i bet you put 1/64 to 1/32 of finish on when all said and done. Dont totally trust me though im really thinkin out loud herre, someone with abit more experience will chime in soon eough.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

If the problem is to wide of dado all you have to do is glue some veneer or thin strips of wood on the bottom of the piece going into the dado so it fit's just right. I've also seen people glue up the joint and while the joint is still wet shove some tooth picks in the bottom,then after it's dry use a sharp chisel to cut the tooth picks off.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

see … told ya .. lol


----------

